# endometriosis - impact on Ivf?



## cvdh (May 28, 2003)

Hi Peter

After 2 failed IVF cycles in last 5 months and two major surgeries to remove endometrisois in last 10 months from Bowel and Bladder attended new clinic ARGC London in August to establish whether at 41 and suffering from severe endometriosis to continue at IVF is a waste of time? 

History failed IVF cycles - 1st IVF collected 5 eggs, 3 ET - Grade between 2 and 3, 2nd IVF collected 7 eggs, only 3 good enough for ET - again Grades not grade (1) 4 cell, (2 & 3) 6 cell with fragments - Assisted Hatching both times.

My endometriosis impacts my body both during and even after my period - where (without being too blatant) my bowel doesn't function properly and I spend hours on loo with cramps and can't leave the house for days some times!!!

My first question is that they have suggested the same procedures as Tina's earlier email (Mid scan cylce, hysteroscopy, anti bodie blood test etc ) and when I did have my mid scan cycle yesterday to see if there is endometrisois on my ovaries - the DR advised that yes there were small endometrioma cycsts on both ovaries but nothing to worry about? Can you explain why? 

2nd question - yesterdays blood tests advised I wasn't ovulating mid cycle and have been sent to "pee" on ovulation sticks and then come back for a scan 5 days after I confirm ovulation? 2 years ago I went through this and it appears I don't ovulate and had been told a long time ago that clomid would be my way but during the preparation for 2 major endo surgeries I was on Zoladex for 9 months and then went straight to IVF (without a period in 10 months) so I just don't see the point in going down this route again? What more can it tell them?


It will come to a point soon that I will have to deal with my endo due to the lack of life (I can't work at the moment) and have been told hysterectomy may be the only route hence I don't want to go through all the raised hopes that IVF brings if I am just doing the routine checks??

What do you think? Sorry my post is so long but have wanted to get your opinion for a while?

Thanks 
Caroline


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

cvdh said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> After 2 failed IVF cycles in last 5 months and two major surgeries to remove endometrisois in last 10 months from Bowel and Bladder attended new clinic ARGC London in August to establish whether at 41 and suffering from severe endometriosis to continue at IVF is a waste of time?
> 
> ...


----------



## cvdh (May 28, 2003)

Hi Peter

Thanks for your reply - I will continue with the investigations they suggest and see what they bring. They had proposed I might do another IVF cycle in October so we'll see.

Cheers
Caroline


----------

